# Mac - Rin Tin Tin's Whatchamacallit



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

One of the best dogs I've ever known died today and my heart is aching.

*Rin Tin Tin's Whatchamacallit ... Mac*
*August 18, 2000 - December 4, 2012*








*Mac and me at Micanopy Animal Hospital*
*December 4, 2012* 
I love you Mac and miss you so much!!!:wub:

_*"The one best place to bury a good dog is in the heart of his master."*_ ... _Ben Hur Lampman_


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  Rest In Peace Mac


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Gayle, I am so very sorry for your loss. Even 12 years just doesn't seem like enough.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry Gayle.


----------



## Suddenly (Nov 15, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss. The picture is beautiful.....brought tears to my eyes...


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Sorry for your loss
R.I.P. little doggie:hugs:


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Rest in peace beautiful Mac.


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

Im so sorry Gayle


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My sympathy to you Gayle
RIP Mac :halogsd:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

RIP Mac. There are so many friends waiting for you at the bridge. :hugs:


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

sorry for your loss, a very moving picture.


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

It is one of the hardest things in life if you love dogs. And we do love them.
So sorry for your loss...


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so very sorry Gayle :hugs:


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Gayle, I am so sorry. They never live long enough.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I am very sorry for your loss. Big hugs to you.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Gayle let your Mac live in your heart and memories forever .


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry Gayle.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. We never have enough time with the ones we love.
Run free sweet Mac.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Mac.Run free sweet boy run free. No matter how long we have its still never enough. Take care .
Maggi


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

Dear Gayle,

I am so very sorry for your loss of Mac. No matter how long they are with us it is never long enough. Sending you peaceful thoughts and wishing for only comfort for your heart.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

So very sorry for your loss. 
Godspeed Mac
:rip:


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss..May you find peace from this pain soon...


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

So sorry to hear. It's so hard to lose them, but it's worth all the great years we get to cherish their companionship. 

RIP Mac


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

So sorry for your loss...looks like there was a lot of love there. Peace be with you and yours.
Running free and young again over the rainbow bridge. Keep the memories and remember the good times. You'll meet again...


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

RIP Mac....I am so sorry for your loss <<<hugs>>>

Lee


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss of such a beloved friend. No matter how long they live it is never enough


----------



## Crimes (Dec 6, 2012)

What a beautiful photo <3
It really shows the bond you two shared.
Mac will live on in your heart, as well as your good deeds!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I want to thank everyone for the kind words and seniments. Mac was a fatastic friend, I miss him terribly.









This picture was taken on 8/18/12

When tomorrow starts without me,
And I'm not there to see, 
The sun will rise and find your eyes
all filled with tears for me.
I wish so much you wouldn't cry
the way you did today,
Remembering how I'd lay my head
in your lap that special way.
I know how much you love me,
as much as I love you,
And each time that you think of me,
I know you'll miss me too.

But when tomorrow starts without me,
Please try to understand,
that an angel came and called my name
and petted me with her hand.
She said my place was ready,
In heaven far above,
and that I'd have to leave behind
all those I dearly love.

But as I turned to heel away,
a tear fell from my eye, 
for all my life I never thought 
that I would have to die.

I had so much to live for,
so many sits and downs to do,
it seemed almost impossible
that I was leaving you.

I thought about our lives together,
I know you must be sad,
I thought of all the love we shared,
and all the fun we had.

Remember how I'd nudge your hand
and poke you with my nose?
The frisbee I would gladly chase,
The bad guy I'd "bark and hold".

If I could relive yesterday,
just even for awhile,
I'd wag my tail and kiss you,
just so I could see you smile.

But then I fully realized,
that this could never be,
for emptiness and memories
will take the place of me.
And when I thought of treats and toys,
I might miss come tomorrow,
I thought of you and when I did,
my dog heart filled with sorrow.

But then I walked through heaven's gate,
and felt so much at home,
as God looked down and smiled at me,
from his beautiful golden throne.

He said " this is eternity,
and now we welcome you,
today your life on earth is past,
but here it starts anew.
I promise no tomorrow,
but today will always last;
for you see, each day's the same day,
there's no longing for the past.
Now you have been so faithful,
so trusting, loyal, and true;
Though there were times you did things,
you knew you shouldn't do.
But good dogs are forgiven, 
and now at last you're free;
so won't you sit here by my side,
and wait right here with me?"

So when tomorrow starts without me,
don't think we 're far apart.
For everytime you think of me,
I'm right there, in you heart.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

So sorry for your loss. He is beautiful. The last picture of Cody is at the vets with my arms around him too. Hard to think of not wrapping them in ours arms again on this earth. Love the poem, those help a lot.


----------

